
The 25th-anniversary ThinkPad: Every laptop should add some retro appeal - surbas
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/04/the-25th-anniversary-thinkpad-every-laptop-should-add-some-retro-appeal/
======
karmakaze
Sorry, a 16x9 ThinkPad for me => Fail.

